# Job opportunity.



## Phoenix All Saint (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello all,

I live in Greece and I have found a job in Santorini for the summer. We are currently recruiting both waiters and waitresses. I know it can be difficult to find work here, so I thought might help. It's a luxury hotel and we are seeking experienced and enthusiastic people. 
If you think you might be interested or would like to find out more, then please let me know or otherwise you can send me your CV.


----------

